# Collard Green and Oyster Stew



## squirrel (Oct 20, 2010)

As Diesel posted about the first oysters yesterday I want to second that motion! I'm not that far from the coast and a friend brought me some fresh oysters so I made collard green and oyster stew. I scrubbed them and put the on the grill to open them up then proceeded to make this stew:

It has itty bitty Italian sausage balls, great northern beans cooked in chicken stock and ham hocks, potatoes with fresh dill and parsley, fresh collard greens, onions and garlic cooked down and reduced with white wine and fresh cream. Here's the kicker: I don't eat oysters, but I love making this for my friends! The last two pics show one that I eat with no oysters and the last one is THE MONEY SHOT for all you oyster lovers!


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 20, 2010)

I would love to try a bowl of that!!


----------



## squirrel (Oct 20, 2010)

Thank you sir! It is soooo good and hearty. Lots of layers of flavor. When I eat it I just moan alot 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## meateater (Oct 20, 2010)

This one goes in the recipe book, I'd eat that whole potfull. Just can't get enough of seafood.


----------



## rdknb (Oct 20, 2010)

OMG I love that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 20, 2010)

Damn that looks good...  I want some too....


----------



## old poi dog (Oct 21, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Damn that looks good...  I want some too....


May I have some of that at my table please....


----------



## dale5351 (Oct 21, 2010)

You and my wife have something in common -- don't like oysters.  I like them, but don't have them often.  We both like collard greens though.  Have them whenever we cook something Cajun and also in a Hoppin John soup for New Years Day.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 21, 2010)

Now I really wanted to post to this thread cheryl but I couldn't have it would have been my 10,000 so I had to work on my thread. As always your food looks amasing and I wish I could have a bowl or two or three. Now it does sounds really yummO too.


----------



## athabaskar (Oct 21, 2010)

Sooooooo nice!


----------



## jcurrier (Jul 18, 2013)

Any chance you would post that recipe for your stew?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 18, 2013)

I too would like to know more about this fantastic looking stew!


----------

